# masterbuilt smoker pulled pork help



## wildcat2012 (Sep 30, 2011)

this is the fist time i am ever using a electric smoker and i was looking for some help. i am doing a pork shoulder this weekend. first what temp should i smoke at i have hear that you don't receive any smoke at 225 degrees. i was going to use apple wood is there any better wood to use. any suggestions would help


----------



## chef willie (Sep 30, 2011)

225 is a good target temp to aim for....plan on some flucuation between 225-250, which is still fine. Apple is always a good choice with pork. Using a foil or no foil method is up to personal choice. You should get plenty of TBS at 225, which is what you want, not the billowing white smoke. If you can smell it, you're doing fine. Start with a few chunks, if using chunks, and plan on adding a few more over time. Allow plenty of time before you wanna eat for stalls. I'd also suggest typing in pork shoulder in the handy dandy search bar for numerous posts with pics from other members. Good luck, enjoy the ride.


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 30, 2011)

Glad to have you with us!

Personally I like hickory with just about everything.

225 is a perfect temp for pork shoulder.

You may want to get a AMNPS for you smoker, most of the MES guys use them.

They give you consistent TBS for 10-12 hours without adding any chips.

This makes a long smoke very easy.

Here's the link: http://www.amazenproducts.com/

The owner of the Company is a member here & he is a real stand up guy.


----------



## wildcat2012 (Sep 30, 2011)

What is AMNPS and some recipes for pulled pork say 250 which one is better


----------



## bluebombersfan (Sep 30, 2011)

wildcat2012 said:


> What is AMNPS and some recipes for pulled pork say 250 which one is better


It is an amazing pellet smoker:  http://www.amazenproducts.com/  and works wonders in the MES!  Personally I think it is a must have!!  With just the chip loader on the MES it will take some practice to get the smoke you want and not the billowing white smoke.


----------



## jerick (Sep 30, 2011)

Chef Willie said:


> ...Start with a few chunks, if using chunks, and plan on adding a few more over time...




I have an MES and only use wood chips.  As far as I know you can't use chunks of wood in an MES.  Anyway, you should get smoke at 225 with no problem.  I haven't tried an AMNPS, but it sounds like a good idea.  Without it you have to add chips every 30-45 minutes.


----------



## wildcat2012 (Sep 30, 2011)

my friend has the same one and he says he cant get it at 225 but he can at 250 if i cant get smoke at 225 can i still do it on 250


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 30, 2011)

Yes you can smoke your shoulder at 250, but lower temps seem to be better for a long smoke. I had a MES & never had a problem getting smoke at 225. You can use chips or pellets, but you will need to reload the chip box every 30-40 minutes to keep the smoke rolling.


----------



## wildcat2012 (Sep 30, 2011)

how long will apple chips smoke for before there is nothing coming out at 225 and also how long per lb


----------



## wildcat2012 (Sep 30, 2011)

is there different amount of smoke each wood will give you


----------



## jerick (Oct 1, 2011)

There isn't a big difference in the amount of smoke from one type of wood to another.

I wonder if the thermostat in your MES is off.  Try checking the temperature of the smoker using a different thermometer to compare with the built-in thermometer.


----------



## wildcat2012 (Oct 1, 2011)

MY thermostat is in ther front of the door and it is not electric


----------



## bluebombersfan (Oct 1, 2011)

wildcat2012 said:


> MY thermostat is in ther front of the door and it is not electric




You should get a digital thermometer to be sure you have the correct temps.


----------



## sonnyhad (Oct 1, 2011)

With the MES, the thing is, the heating element must be on to make smoke. That is until you get some coals going, its not like a combustion chamber, its not meant to be a fire going. Just enough to cause the chips to smolder and produce smoke. They will burn to ash but not the way we think. Meaning that its a fire in the smoke box. One of the guys on here also posted using a chimney,( a 3" elbow for venting a hot water heater) I have picked one up and man, that thing  makes a LARGE difference in the drafting of the unit, especially for AMNPS.  I would imagine that it would also work well with chips. Another thing it does is makes it easier to regulate the MES. I don't have as large of a temp variance. These things are insulated so well the burner doesn't come on that much when its hot outside. Hopefully there will be more post' on the use of the chimney and its results.

Boy that was way more than my 2 cents worth.


----------



## major l (Jun 1, 2014)

I preheat my smoker to 200, add the meat and chips and then reset the heat to 225.  Once you get the chips smoking, I never have a problem getting smoke.


----------

